# Enduring a loss...



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

I just recently lost my fishing buddy to a new job. What once was the perfect companion that could get on the water almost any day is now working 50+ hours a week and hasn't been on the water in over a month now. Solo trips are starting to wear on me.

Looking for a new fishing bud. Here is my want ad:
Must be able to pole
No bait
Weekday fishing
Throw some cash for gas

Jesse


----------



## menzor29 (May 23, 2012)

ROLMMFAO!! Im in the same boat(pun intended) friend of over 20yrs finally graduates a dr at UF gets a job in Raleigh NC and thats the last true fishing trip ive been on. every other friend i have sucks at poling the boat and that leaves me to poll and try to fish which is just a pain. and the weekday thing is a must hate weekend fishing.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Same boat here, my main fishing buddy and I seem to have conflicting schedules over the past 6 months. 
I haven't been fishing near as much because poling and fly fishing solo are a royal PITA. Not much interest in spin fishing here.
Can't fish during the week but the weekends work. I know the lagoon well and can pole and spot fish like an eagle
Rather than pitching in for gas I prefer to trade trips, one in my boat the next in the other persons boat.


----------



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

> Same boat here, my main fishing buddy and I seem to have conflicting schedules over the past 6 months.
> I haven't been fishing near as much because poling and fly fishing solo are a royal PITA. Not much interest in spin fishing here.
> Can't fish during the week but the weekends work. I know the lagoon well and can pole and spot fish like an eagle
> Rather than pitching in for gas I prefer to trade trips,  one in my boat the next in the other persons boat.


El,

Let's get in touch. You had me at "not much interest in spin fishing here". I'll PM you.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm in the same situation.  My normal buddies have moved away to Melborne (now a family man) and Deerfield Beach (now moving to Hawaii).  I've been  looking for replacements with few takes (I know...pun). 

It's almost like dating.  You meet up with someone new that you have been chatting with online or met through a friend.  You take them out to find out that they can't cast, can't pole, have nothing to offer-just want to fish your spots, or wanna drink beer chuck bait and meat fish.  Every once in a while you come across someone that can pole, can cast, has knowledge of the area but has their own ring of friends and doesn't have room for one more.     

I don't have kids to worry about and I have lots of vacation time.  I work to support my fishing addiction.    If work is slow and I see a good day on wednesday and the weekend looks like crap, guess what I'm doing?  I've just been doing it solo lately.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

This is to funny. I say its harder to find a fishing partner than dating. I fish by myself all the time because every one I meet that "loves to fish" asks me to tie their knots once we get out on the water. Forget poling a boat. Anytime any one is in the Naples are look me up.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

John if you ever come to pine island sound and fly fish let new know. I fish weekdays only.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Haha awesome.

I was talking to a friend the other day about starting an App like Tinder, only for doing cool stuff like fishing and mountain biking. Not hooking up with teenage girls.


----------



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

You've heard of Match.com??? We're laying the groundwork for Catch.com. A place for dudes to find other dudes to coo stuff with.

No ****.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> You've heard of Match.com??? We're laying the groundwork for Catch.com. A place for dudes to find other dudes to coo stuff with.
> 
> No ****.


no ****.....thats funny schit right there, you better be clear on your website or the bone smugglers will be knockin'.......

;D

**** you dont..


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> > You've heard of Match.com??? We're laying the groundwork for Catch.com. A place for dudes to find other dudes to coo stuff with.
> >
> > No ****.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

No ****...not that there is anything wrong with that...  ;D


----------



## c00joshuamiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone up towards Amelia Island?


----------



## skibsky6455 (Aug 13, 2013)

any one be fishing the lower keys  or want to... in the spring???


----------



## skibsky6455 (Aug 13, 2013)

april and may


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> You've heard of Match.com??? We're laying the groundwork for Catch.com. A place for dudes to find other dudes to coo stuff with.
> 
> No ****.


 ;D. No ****


----------



## jupitersnooker11 (Jan 15, 2012)

This is hilarious but so true. Good fishing partners are hard to come by and then you add the challenge of fly fishing.... Makes for more than often solo trips


----------

